# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Two weeks into pct and needing some advice.

## mumphy

Hi all, I finished my second ever cycle at the end of April. It was a 15 week cycle of test e. 
Stats:
Wk 1-4 50mg dbol 
Wk 1-15 500mg test etanate 
Wk 3-17 500ius hcg 
Wk 12-15 50-75mg anavar 
Wk 18-21 pct clomid and nolvadex 

Height 6'1'', 200lbs, 12%bf. 

I'm just looking for some advice from you guys that have the knowledge. Basically my last pin was about 4 weeks ago, end of April. The last week or so I've been feeling very drained, very little energy or drive to do much and more worryingly getting quite short tempered and aggressive at the people around me. I know all about so called roid rage and that crap but is this sort of behaviour normal while on pct??Maybe it's a stupid question and I'm reading to much into it but I know My body didn't react like this after my first ever cycle of test etanate. Just looking for some knowledgeable advice. Thanks in advance guys and gals.

----------


## DrewZ

Hi Mumphy, 

Post this up in ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS
Should get more attention there.

Best regards,
Drew

----------

